
Police got multiple warrants to spy Canadian journalist's iphone – GPS included - St-Clock
http://www.lapresse.ca/actualites/justice-et-affaires-criminelles/201610/30/01-5036027-patrick-lagace-espionne-par-la-police.php
======
St-Clock
I couldn't find an English version yet. Basically, during an internal affair
inquiry, detectives found that a police officer had contacted a journalist.
They asked a judge to issue several warrants to be able to get DNR (dial
number recorder) from the journalist's iPhone and, according to this article,
they were able to activate the iPhone's GPS to follow the journalist.

About the GPS: I didn't know it was possible to do this (is the signal
transmitted to the carrier?).

